# Of all the sticks to get BEETLES......!



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I go to pick something to smoke tonight and find this!



and this,



Of all the sticks I have it has to hit the rarest in my collection! It hit my....

http://imageshack.us

Habanos 2000, H. Upmann Club Epicure :c 
I only have one that was graciously given to me by Poker. It is now resting in the freezer where is will stay for 3-4 days. I can't for the life of me figure out why that was the only stick affected. I looked THROUGHLY for any other signs of damage, but I could not see any. It was with about 8 or 10 other sticks on a top tray of a glass top humi. 
Should I freeze all the smokes in that humi (including the sticks below the tray)? I don't know how quickly they migrate from stick to stick. This is my first encounter with beetles, so I'm _trying_ not to freak out.
I am relieved that no other sticks are damaged (so far). 
One thing for sure, I will be keeping a close eye one that humi for a while.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


Now you tell me  I just thought about saving the stick.


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I go to pick something to smoke tonight and find this!Habanos 2000, H. Upmann Club Epicure :c
> I only have one that was graciously given to me by Poker. It is now resting in the freezer where is will stay for 3-4 days. I can't for the life of me figure out why that was the only stick affected. I looked THROUGHLY for any other signs of damage, but I could not see any. It was with about 8 or 10 other sticks on a top tray of a glass top humi.
> Should I freeze all the smokes in that humi (including the sticks below the tray)? I don't know how quickly they migrate from stick to stick. This is my first encounter with beetles, so I'm _trying_ not to freak out.
> I am relieved that no other sticks are damaged (so far).
> One thing for sure, I will be keeping a close eye one that humi for a while.


I would say freeze all the smokes. If the bugger ain't in that cigar - it's in your humi. That really sux man. I really feel for you. That cigars is one of my favorites. Good luck to ya man. :hn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


:tpd: I would have burned those bad boys up to and tried to enjoy the cigar.

You should consider yourself lucky it was only one cigar and you caught it early before it spread across the humi.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Does the sun shine on the humi where the top would get hotter during the day? Just a thought.
Sorry for ya!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Don't chance it bro...freeze them all:2


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> Does the sun shine on the humi where the top would get hotter during the day? Just a thought.
> Sorry for ya!


No sun. It stays around 70-72 year around. That is why I can't figure it out. I have had the stick for over 5 months so it wasn't heat in transit either.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

man that sucks, that is an amazing cigar.

I need to get to know poker better rofl


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Burn baby burn.....:w


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


That would have been my second thought, also! :2


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


:tpd:but freeze all my other cigars..lol


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What unmitigated savage evil has been visited upon you- Freeze'em!

ATL


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

I had to toss a bunch of isoms i had received as gifts too. Sent to me thru the mail i guess sitting on a hot truck for days caused that

bandit


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

That really does suck-take no more chance and freeze all your sticks. Finsh the beetles!!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

freeze them all then let them recover for a few months, in the meantime get your self a sympathy present and soemthing to smoke from your B+M.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry - I think you should freeze them all.
And QUICK - SEND A PM TO POKER - Let him know you got beetles!
They may be in his sticks too....:hn 

I just went through my cabinet for a bug check & did not find any damage. I am now starting to freeze all new sticks. Since I have went from some coolerdors to a large cabinet, I have all my 'eggs in one basket' (pun intended). If I was to get bugs, I could lose everything - not just one cooler!

Next spring, I think I am going to get some bug traps & monitor during the warm months.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I think Poker had an outbreak last year. I still might PM him though.
I have heard that unless the freezer is capable of about -20F the beetles won't all be killed. Anybody else have more info on that?


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

PuffDaddy said:


> I have heard that unless the freezer is capable of about -20F the beetles won't all be killed. Anybody else have more info on that?


Excellent post on CigarWeekly:
http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=102587

Quotes taken from post:
"Cigar Beetle eggs can be killed by exposure to temperatures easily obtainable by home refrigerators/freezers. An industrial deep freeze is not required, as rumor has indicated.

There is a direct correlation between the time it takes to kill and temperature. The colder the temp, the shorter it takes to kill eggs.

5c (41f) requires ~12 days (275 hours) 
0c (32f) requires ~9 days (220 hours) 
-5c (23f) requires ~4 days (100 hours) 
-10c (14f) requires less than 24 hours 
-15c (5f) requires less than 24 hours 
-20c (-4f) requires less than 24 hours

The length of time you should freeze your cigars depends on the temperature your freezer is at. I highly recommend that everyone using their freezer to treat cigars keeps a fridge/freezer thermometer in there so they know roughly what temp range their freezer runs at........ Based on data from other consumables I estimate it would take a cigar at least 24 hours to reach the same temperature as the freezer (equilibrium) when it is moved into the freezer from the refrigerator. Based on this alone one should add 24 hours to amount of time cigars are kept in the freezer. "

This is what I use - hope it is helpful !:w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Bro, don't take the chance.....freeze the little buggers.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That sux Jeff! I wouldn't take any chances.


:ms NCRM


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, that sucks. I don't think you have a choice though.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

My heart just dropped for your sake!!:hn


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Bugs suck. I hope it turns out that's the only stick. Damn things have good taste tho. Hope everything turns out ok, Jeff.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

PuffDaddy said:


> I have heard that unless the freezer is capable of about -20F the beetles won't all be killed. Anybody else have more info on that?


Move to Minnesota.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately not in the freezer. but that's just me.


OK, I like the idea of torching the stick _and the bug_, but I'm wondering just how fast those f*ckers can tunnel up a stick. You see where I'm going with this? In an attempt to distance itself from the burning foot, the bug hauls ass in the opposite direction and exits... where else... IN YOUR MOUTH! u Is that a possibility? Please, for the love of all things holy, tell me no.

PuffDaddy, I am sorry for your loss. But, as others have already pointed out, it could have been a lot worse. :al


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

little beetles wont crawl into your mouth, but they will POP!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Poker gave you a cigar with beetles? I would demand that he restock my entire humidor. Put a patch over those two holes and fire that sucka up.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

joed said:


> Man, I would have put that one to the torch immediately .....


yeah burn them sumbitches


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ya know I was thinking. you've had that cigar for a while in your humi and dont have any hatching..All cigars have larva so as long as you keep you humi at the right temp, your fine. Just check your other smokes for holes to see if theres any live beetles hopping around. Just a thought.


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

i don't think you need to freeze all of your sticks. In the close up, it really looks like a beatle hole - however, in the full cigar pick, it doesn't so much. When i worked at a B&M, we would sometimes get boxes that the little buggers had ripped through, and those holes were much bigger and pronounced. I would torch the stick -enjoy it - and then keep an eye on the rest of the cigars. The larva won't hatch unless it gets hot enough so i think you have nothing to worry about...the cigar VERY well may have been that way when you got it but just did not notice


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Fweeze ('em) Wabbit! And fwy that beetle, wight now!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Ya know I was thinking.


Uh oh.... :r

That sucks Jeff. My most sincere condolences to you and your Habanos.


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

mr.c said:


> man that sucks, that is an amazing cigar.
> 
> I agree. what a bummer.. But, it's not a total loss..
> 
> Coleman.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Uh oh.... :r
> 
> That sucks Jeff. My most sincere condolences to you and your Habanos.


Dick Head..:tg


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Dick Head..:tg


How so? confused.


----------

